# Removing Plastic Backsplash Tile



## drtbk4ever (Dec 29, 2008)

Are you going to put new tiles on this?


----------



## ws450r (Dec 29, 2009)

drtbk4ever said:


> Are you going to put new tiles on this?


Yes, but not plastic.


----------



## drtbk4ever (Dec 29, 2008)

Ok, I think as long as the damage to the drywall isn't too bad, you can just mud over it and sand. Then you can install your tiles overtop of that.

Hang on for awhile longer until one of the experts chimes in.


----------



## ws450r (Dec 29, 2009)

drtbk4ever said:


> Ok, I think as long as the damage to the drywall isn't too bad, you can just mud over it and sand. Then you can install your tiles overtop of that.
> 
> Hang on for awhile longer until one of the experts chimes in.


This is what my brother said. He has done some work like this and knows more about it than I do. I don't have a problem with leaving it, but in the time being, I won't be putting up new tile very quick, and at this point with me, its just aesthetics that don't look good until I finish it.


----------



## drtbk4ever (Dec 29, 2008)

We are in that in between stage ourselves. Old tiles removed in December along with chunks of drywall. Drywall contractor put a couple coats of mud (a cementacious mud mix) and sanded and it looks fine. It will likely will be another couple of months before we begin putting tile up.


----------

